# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Очередное подорожание бензина

## JAHolper

На этой неделе в Беларуси планируется очередное подорожание цен на бензин. В этот раз планируют ограничиться тремя процентами, как и указывал Лукашенко - "понемногу".

На пресс-конференции с журналистами Лукашенко сделал поправку к своему прошлому заявлению, когда приказал установить цену самого дорогого бензина - 4500 белорусских рублей: «Когда я приказывал снизить цены, под самым дорогим я имел в виду 92-й бензин. Оказалось, есть еще А-95 и А-98. Но это для чиновников и бизнесменов, поэтому может быть дороже, пусть платят!»

С момента прошлого подорожания бензина и последующего понижения цен не прошло и месяца.
Лично я не против подорожания 95-го, потому что езжу на 92-м. Тем более 95-й на столько отличается от 92-го, что я сам начал заправляться 95-м. Но это будет означать и рост цен на 92-й бензин. А с такими ценами далеко не уедешь.

----------


## JAHolper

По новым правилам на заправках "Белоруснефть" расположенных в приграничной зоне, либо на трассах, номер которых начинается с "М" и "М/Е", водители иностранных автомобилей (зарегистрированных не в Беларуси) смогут заправляться только за доллары, евро и российские рубли.

Интересные будни ждут тех, у кого не окажется с собой перечисленной валюты. Ведь и в банках купить её не получится.

----------


## Mouse

Так народ просто будет заправлятся на других АЗС. Хотел прокомментировать "Оказалось, есть еще А-95 и А-98. Но это для чиновников и бизнесменов, поэтому может быть дороже, пусть платят!" но воздержусь. O_o no comment

----------

